# General Business Category > Accounting Forum > [Question] Pastel,Win7 and email

## Martinco

I guess for Neville,

I have changed two of my workstations to Win 7 and downloaded Windows Live as an email program. I now cannot email invoices to customers.
Can I get Pastel to use this as the default email and if so....how and if not, how do I fix the problem ?

----------


## Neville Bailey

Hi Martin,

Pastel will interface with Outlook Express, Outlook or Windows Live Mail.

However, if you are running Windows 7 or Vista, you need to be running Pastel Partner/Xpress 2009 Build 10.2.4 or later, in order for get it to interface with one of the above email applications.

What version of Pastel are you running?

----------

Spinaker (28-Feb-11)

----------


## Martinco

Running v 9.3.4

So am I screwed ?  :Confused:

----------


## Neville Bailey

> Running v 9.3.4
> 
> So am I screwed ?


I'm afraid so, if you want to interface seamlessly with your email system on Windows 7. 

Your alternatives are:
Go back to Windows XPUpgrade to the latest version of PastelPrint your invoices as PDF files straight out of Pastel and then attach them to your emails in Windows Live MailSorry...

----------

Martinco (07-Dec-10)

----------


## Martinco

> [*]Print your invoices as PDF files straight out of Pastel and then attach them to your emails in Windows Live Mail[/LIST]Sorry...


I.E. Print the PDF to a file on say desktop and attach to Win Live ?

----------


## Neville Bailey

> I.E. Print the PDF to a file on say desktop and attach to Win Live ?


Zactly!  :Smile:

----------


## Martinco

Further question,

I cannot find the option to print an invoice to a .pdf file  :Confused:

----------


## Neville Bailey

OK, if you first update the invoice, you can reprint it from View...Customers...Print Document...Tax Invoice, and then select the PDF option in the "Print To" field.

If you have not yet updated the invoice, you can print it as a PDF file after installing one of the many free PDF Writers available on the net, such as CutePDF, PDFill, etc. These utilities show up as a printer driver in Windows, which you can select from within Pastel as the destination printer.

----------

Dave A (07-Dec-10), Martinco (07-Dec-10)

----------


## Martinco

Neville, You are a star !!!!

Works like a bomb and saved me 4000 for the upgrade ! ( But I am sure Pastel will work on something else ! ) :Devil2: 
For the non believers out there...........this demonstrates how easy it is to get assistance from Neville .  :Applaud:

----------


## Cathy Duncan

> Neville, You are a star !!!!
> 
> Works like a bomb and saved me 4000 for the upgrade ! ( But I am sure Pastel will work on something else ! )
> For the non believers out there...........this demonstrates how easy it is to get assistance from Neville .


Yeah truly dude, I am an early admirer of Neville, as I always found his provided information fruitful.

----------

Neville Bailey (13-Dec-10)

----------


## greghsa

Hi Cathy Duncan , do they have Pastel in Canada?

----------


## Cathy Duncan

> Hi Cathy Duncan , do they have Pastel in Canada?


Yeah, you can have better idea of the best pastels in Canada by searching 'The Best of Canadian Pastels' on amazon. It'll give you better understanding of the best ones.

----------

greghsa (15-Dec-10)

----------


## greghsa

> Yeah, you can have better idea of the best pastels in Canada by searching 'The Best of Canadian Pastels' on amazon. It'll give you better understanding of the best ones.


I think Neville is one of the best 'South African Pastels'. He is an artist LOL

----------


## Cathy Duncan

> I think Neville is one of the best 'South African Pastels'. He is an artist LOL


Well, he might be, but we are talking about Canadians not South Africans.

----------

greghsa (15-Dec-10)

----------


## Spinaker

I am running Pastel v 10.2.4 ( 5 user lic) on a small network (2 workstations) with the Pastel09 directory on a NAS-drive, it used to work fine until i setup RDP to be able to work from home. Now as soon as I want to open a company on a second workstation it gives me a Status 116 message and closes Pastel. 

I spent around 3 hours on the phone with Pastel, but no-one has any idea why it does that.

Any ideas??

Regards

Andre Spin

----------


## Neville Bailey

Hi Andre,

Although I've come across (and fixed) Status 116 errors on local area networks before, I've not come across it on a RDP setup.

How is your RDP set up - have you created a mapped drive from your home computer to your office server, as in a typical VPN network? In other words, do you have Pastel installed on your home computer, and is it registered as a Pastel workstation?

Or are you simply logging directly onto the server, and running Pastel off there (no Pastel on your home computer)?

----------


## Spinaker

Hi Neville

Thanx for the reply, I just log on to the server (RDP) so i dont have pastel installed on the home machine, no mapped drives on funny stuff outside the LAN, the problem seems to be inside the LAN, the remote machine logs on fine, ist just that 2nd machine on the LAN seems to have the Status 116 error.

Regards

Andre

----------


## Neville Bailey

Hmmm, interesting.

Fixing a Status 116 error is a time-consuming and methodical process, which is a bit much to outline here.

However, I've attached an extract from my Knowledge Base, which you might want to follow through. It's important that you follow the steps exactly and in the correct sequence.

----------


## greghsa

> it gives me a Status 116 message and closes Pastel.


Not sure if you Neville's knowledge base article helped you?

Status 116 errors are normally pervasive related.
Have you checked the licencing of Pervasive on every machine. (Start..Programs..Pervasive..Other Utilities)
The licence should agree with the number of computers you are using and the version of pervasive you are using.

Also with Windows 7 ensure that Users Account Controls (UAC)is turned off

----------


## Neville Bailey

Hi Andre,

Just wondering if you came right at all?

----------


## Martinco

Hi Neville,

Not a code 116 error but something of interest................
Monday morning one of my workstations would not connect to the server via "network computers" but if I connect via the mapped drive I could see the Pastel files on the server.
Opening Pastel would not show the companies either, so to make a very long story of searching for the problem short I found that somehow some spyware found its way past my anti virus and was written into the startup programs in the registry.
I cannot remember the exact file name but in the startup in msconfig I found an entry with just a "'u". I followed this back and found the file written into the documents and settings folder that got loaded on startup and for some reason or other blocked the access to all the files on the server.
So.....just a suggestion if you have some "funnies". Check your msconfig startup and check for strange entries.
I actually googled the file and it came up as a spyware program, so watch out.

----------


## Spinaker

Hi Neville

I re registered the Server PC as a workstation, with the registration DIR on the NAS drive, and all seems to work fine now!

Thank you and best regards

Andre







> Hi Andre,
> 
> Just wondering if you came right at all?

----------


## Yurie81

Hi, a user has two email accounts on her computer. How do I point pastel to the account she needs to email statements from?

----------


## Neville Bailey

> Hi, a user has two email accounts on her computer. How do I point pastel to the account she needs to email statements from?


Pastel will use whichever email account has been set as the default account in Outlook.

----------


## Yurie81

Thank you Neville for your response. It is not using the default account

----------


## Yurie81

Hi Neville to reiterate, the account that has been set as the default email account is not the one Pastel is sending from.

----------

